# Mercury 15 pull start problem



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey guys i just bought this 15 mercury 03 two stroke, the problem is i pull the cord and a quarter of the cord does not get retracted back into the motor wtf is going on its driving me crazy, PLEASE HELP!

Sam-


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Recoil spring problem. Not a hard thing to fix.

Going to have to pull the starter housing to access the recoil sheave.
Depending on the condition (disconnected, bent or broken) of the recoil spring, repair or replace it.

Diagram link 

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury-outboard/parts/3234_20.cfm


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks brett your the man.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] Un- shore.*


----------

